# PS4 Pro and PS4 Slim announced



## cypher79 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sony just announced two new Playstation 4's, the PS4 Pro and PS4 Slim.

The PS4 Slim will replace the current PS4, and is released on September 15 for £259.

The PS4 Pro has upgraded GPU and CPU's, and improved support for 4k tv's and the upcoming PSVR headset. It'll be released on November 10th for £349.



I don't have a PS4 currently, but I'll probably get the Pro version as I'm rather interested in PSVR (and virtual reality in general). I like the fact that its coming out a month later then PSVR, as it'll give people a chance to see what the verdict is on PSVR and what sort of reviews the launch games get.

Any thoughts?


----------



## blairsh (Sep 8, 2016)

I might get a pro seein as its an upgrade and my 360 is fairly goosed now.

Not paying £350 mind. Will wait while the price drops unless that takes ages (which i've a feeling it might)


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 8, 2016)

blairsh said:


> I might get a pro seein as its an upgrade and my 360 is fairly goosed now.
> 
> *Not paying £350 mind. Will wait while the price drops unless that takes ages (which i've a feeling it might*)



That's what I thought too at first, but seeing as the PS4 has been out 3 years and only dropped about £100 in that time, I think I'm just gonna get a Pro at launch. Plus you get the full lifespan of the console that way.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 9, 2016)

I've pre-ordered the VR because as I've said on other threads I've tried the Samsung Gear VR and pretty much fell in love with virtual reality.  £350 plus software costs though means I won't be able to get the Pro until after xmas.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2016)

I do like the look for the pro, if I trade in my ps4 and get a 4K telly


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> I do like the look for the pro, if I trade in my ps4 get a 4K telly


It won't be able to play 4K Blu-rays, only streamed/downloaded 4K video.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> It won't be able to play 4K Blu-rays, only streamed/downloaded 4K video.



A ridiculous oversight I think, not that I buy many blu-rays...but I want to be able to.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2016)

It's crazy, especially as the PS3 was a major boost for the regular Blu-ray format.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> It won't be able to play 4K Blu-rays, only streamed/downloaded 4K video.




I'm not fussed about that at all ,It's 4k gaming I'm interested in..

Which is going to be a lot cheaper than my eventual next pc


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> It's crazy, especially as the PS3 was a major boost for the regular Blu-ray format.



do we know if its a hardware or firmware limitation? 

If the latter I wouldn't be surprised if that functionality may appear at some point,


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm not fussed about that at all ,It's 4k gaming I'm interested in..


You won't be gaming at 4K either. Any games will be up-scaled and/or lowered in quality to use a 4K display.



ruffneck23 said:


> do we know if its a hardware or firmware limitation?
> 
> If the latter I wouldn't be surprised if that functionality may appear at some point,



Sony have apparently said that it will not be possible to upgrade the firmware of the Blu-ray drive.

PS4 Pro doesn’t support 4K Blu-ray because streaming is the future and it can’t be patched in


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> You won't be gaming at 4K either. Any games will be up-scaled and/or lowered in quality to use a 4K display.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will still be an improvement though with HDR , shame about the blu-ray but I'm really not fussed about it


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 9, 2016)

This doesn't seem worth it till I get a 4k telly.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, just make sure that your TV supports HDR.

Edit: that was in answer to ruffneck23


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm sure the PS4ProPlus will have it (4K Blu-Ray drive) in a couple of year's time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Yeah, just make sure that your TV supports HDR.
> 
> Edit: that was in answer to ruffneck23


haven't got one yet, but its definitely on the list of must haves for new tv 

To be honest though I dont think I'l be a 'day one ' adopter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> A ridiculous oversight I think, not that I buy many blu-rays...but I want to be able to.



I don't think it was, it was a purposeful decision; they know the future isn't disc.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

Love the look of the Slim but totally getting the Pro!

Don't care it doesn't have 4K blu as disc is a dead end tech. Streaming and cloud gaming are the future so glad they didn't bump the cost by including a drive I literally never use!


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2016)

Would it really have cost so much? Xbox One S has one and it's cheaper than the PS4 Slim.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Would it really have cost so much? Xbox One S has one and it's cheaper than the PS4 Slim.



How much loss/ profit is it making for MS also is it comparable to the Pro in terms of chip set etc?[emoji848]


.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2017)

OK...

BB1 wants a PS4 for xmas. I guess the 1TB is better than the 500GB, but is the Pro worth £100 more than the 1TB slim? Anyone???


----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2017)

Only worth it if you have a 4k telly and/or are bothering with VR, from my understanding.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> OK...
> 
> BB1 wants a PS4 for xmas. I guess the 1TB is better than the 500GB, but is the Pro worth £100 more than the 1TB slim? Anyone???


get the pro, even if its just for future proofing. Im really happy with my pro , but i did go the whole hog and get a 4k hdr telly at the same time( comfort buying after a break up  )


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> OK...
> 
> BB1 wants a PS4 for xmas. I guess the 1TB is better than the 500GB, but is the Pro worth £100 more than the 1TB slim? Anyone???



Get the Pro. BB1 can then pester you for a 4k TV for their birthday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Get the Pro. BB1 can then pester you for a 4k TV for their birthday.



She got a 32" smart TV (not 4K) in July for doing so well at school, so there won't be a new TV coming her way for quite some time...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2017)

admittedly I didnt get a new one I got one of these from CEX in Guildford

Playstation 4 Pro Console, 1TB Black, Unboxed - CeX (UK): - Buy, Sell, Donate

sod that , just seen this at currys

SONY PlayStation 4 Pro & Game Bundle @£299

black friday deals are starting to come out so you may be able to get better bargains


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2017)

also tesco are doing the VR bundle ( inc camera ) with GT Sport for £249.

Why did i come back to this thread , I can feel my pocket burning

ETA amazon are doing the same deal with Skyrim VR...

next weeks food or alternate reality is the choice now...


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2017)

Amazon Black Friday started today, there's pretty much always Xbox and Playstation deals, so keep an eye out.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2018)

New PS4 Jailbreak Hits Firmware 4.55, Excites the Masses - TorrentFreak


----------

